# Guitar Pro on Tablet?



## mili9152 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi guys,

It recently occurred to me that it would be awesome to have a small tablet with guitar pro on it...you know, to put down ideas whenever, wherever! Do any of you do this?

To my understanding, Guitar Pro is available for iPad and Android. I am pretty anti-apple myself, so does anyone have any android tablet recommendations? I literally only want to use this for Guitar Pro, so I'd rather not spend too much money on features, hardware, and performance.


----------



## zao_89 (Jul 26, 2012)

How about the Nexus 7? It was just released, and is pretty cheap compared to most tablets.


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 26, 2012)

Using Guitar Pro on a 7" screen seems like a very non-ideal experience to me. Using it without a keyboard and some kind of real mouse seems like it would be a pain too. I'd suggest a small laptop or convertible if it were me.


----------



## axxessdenied (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm pretty against Apple. But, the ipad 3 is definitely the best tablet on the market. BY A LARGE MARGIN!


----------



## mili9152 (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah, I'm really curious about the user interface on a tablet. Wish I could try it out, or see more demos. Also, I've read that you can't write drums?

I have a 13.3" notebook with guitar pro, but like the idea of an ultra-portable tablet to carry with me almost everywhere. Anything that could push me to write more music 

p.s. Thanks mods for moving my thread to the appropriate sub-forum!


----------



## axxessdenied (Jul 26, 2012)

Go to best buy and play with them.


----------



## Pav (Jul 26, 2012)

I just recently got my first high-end smartphone, which happens to be an Android. I looked at the GP app for a while, but based on the reviews, the app would appear to not be too great. Apparently the app is a heavily dumbed-down version of GP and when composing with the app, new GP files can only have one instrument at a time.

Never ended up getting it though, so my info could be off.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 27, 2012)

As was said, the controls would be a nightmare for the tablet. Just buy a small notebook and use gpro on that. You can get a wireless optical mouse for it for like $15 at walmart and you have a portable creation station right there.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jul 27, 2012)

axxessdenied said:


> I'm pretty against Apple. But, the ipad 3 is definitely the best tablet on the market. BY A LARGE MARGIN!


 
No doubt. I avoided the iPod for years because there were plently of other decent MP3 players out there, but it's hard to beat the iPad.

Keep in mind what other apps you'll want after getting a tablet....another area where Apple just kiils the competition right now. Chances are most of the apps you want will be on that platform.

That might change in the future, but for now, it is what it is 

The new MS Surface might be cool, but it will be lacking in the apps department.


----------



## loki (Jul 27, 2012)

MetalDaze said:


> No doubt. I avoided the iPod for years because there were plently of other decent MP3 players out there, but it's hard to beat the iPad.
> 
> Keep in mind what other apps you'll want after getting a tablet....another area where Apple just kiils the competition right now. Chances are most of the apps you want will be on that platform.
> 
> ...



Any program for a PC will run on the Surface Pro..


----------



## MetalDaze (Jul 27, 2012)

loki said:


> Any program for a PC will run on the Surface Pro..


 
Good point. I'm thinking alot of people will grab the RT because it will be cheaper and not realize that it needs apps compiled for ARM.


----------



## mili9152 (Jul 27, 2012)

I took the leap and ordered a cheap 7" tablet. It was on slickdeals!

Once I get it, I'll buy the Guitar Pro app and maybe do a review. Excited to try it out!


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Aug 5, 2012)

When I first heard of the iOs version of GP, it was read-only, that being you could view and listen to files composed on a desktop, but not compose on the device itself.

This may have since changed. I hope it has.


----------

